# T&T (LARGE photo)



## Harmony (Nov 16, 2008)

This is a photo from my local Chinese supermarket... I was kicked out once for taking photos, so this time I hung it around my next and took pictures with out looking! :lmao:

Just thought I'd share this one: this is half of the cold juice shelf. T&T has so many cool juices (like grapefruit-lychee), and my dad and I come here a lot, just to ogle at the amazing variety... and relive memories of the supermarkets in Taiwan!


----------



## clbowie (Nov 16, 2008)

Very colorful!!  My son is hooked on the Ramune at the local Japanese Steak House!


----------



## Harmony (Nov 16, 2008)

Ramune?


----------



## *Knowledge* (Nov 16, 2008)

Google is your friend.


----------



## Harmony (Nov 16, 2008)

Ugh. I hate having my own sayings quoted back to me .

hug:


----------



## keybq (Nov 16, 2008)

Holy Crap i love Jones soda wish i had that in my dorm


----------



## Harmony (Nov 16, 2008)

The _best_ drink I didn't manage to catch on camera... KIRIN milk tea in a bottle.

Oh. My. Gosh. 

I can't even describe them. They are SO good.


----------



## invisibledemon (Nov 16, 2008)

milk tea?
i shall have to find this drink. 
people look at me funny here in the south when i put milk in my tea. 
if its not sugar, then it doesnt belong in tea here.


----------



## Harmony (Nov 16, 2008)

Oooo! Make sure you drink it chilled!


----------



## clbowie (Nov 17, 2008)

invisibledemon said:


> milk tea?
> i shall have to find this drink.
> people look at me funny here in the south when i put milk in my tea.
> if its not sugar, then it doesnt belong in tea here.


 

:lmao: And a cup of sugar at that!


----------



## jv08 (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool shot! I like it.


----------



## invisibledemon (Nov 17, 2008)

clbowie said:


> :lmao: And a cup of sugar at that!



HA! only a cup? where are you from? lol, try 3 or 4.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 18, 2008)

Dang , thats a lot o drink.  NIce one.


----------



## butterfly07 (Nov 18, 2008)

whoa! thats a lot of drinks  nice lightning


----------

